# android programming



## Jallen156 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey guy its me again. I was wondering is there anyway to start a thread for aspiring programmer's. Maybe like to articles and coursework an study material. Maybe even some of the devs willing to stop by and answer posted questions. Just a thought.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Please move thread to proper location


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Jallen, I'm obviously not a mod, but I'm just gonna say your threads need to be in the general section if they're not development work. 
That being said, what are you looking for? I'm no dev but I can point you in the right direction to a few links


----------



## Jallen156 (Aug 14, 2011)

I figured that because I was hoping for a thread strictly dedicated to learning how to develop that it would go in this section. But in general just a place for links and discussion about programming and a place to get questions answered instead of wasting learning time searching the web for answers that lead to no where unless you already have some knowledge.


----------



## Jallen156 (Aug 14, 2011)

P. S I do understand stand what your saying about posting in the wrong place thx


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Jallen156 said:


> P. S I do understand stand what your saying about posting in the wrong place thx


Development is a place for ROM's, Kernel's, and Radio's to be posted. We can't bog it down with other random threads or you will be going 3 or 4 pages just to find a ROM from 3 days ago. It just makes things easier in the long run. Also, do you have any Java knowledge? From what I have read that is the main language used in Android development.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm currently learning as well. I downloaded the pdf of http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1430234466/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/189-7227687-5249966

It has a setup guide for windows, but rootzwiki has some articles by dustinmj for ubuntu set up, and there are other os guides too. I haven't finished but it's a good intro. I already have java experience so that isn't a major obstacle for me

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jallen156 (Aug 14, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> Development is a place for ROM's, Kernel's, and Radio's to be posted. We can't bog it down with other random threads or you will be going 3 or 4 pages just to find a ROM from 3 days ago. It just makes things easier in the long run. Also, do you have any Java knowledge? From what I have read that is the main language used in Android development.


I totally understand but i mean where would something like go. I was hoping to get stickied on here so you wouldn't have to search through pages of stuff.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

If you wanna learn some Java:
http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/java/index.html


----------



## adstro (Jul 11, 2011)

I would say that the best place to start is http://developer.android.com/guide/index.html. This will give an overview on how the Android system works (assuming you java). Another great resource is http://developer.android.com/resources/index.html which gives you tutorials and sample code. I guess my overall theme is that the overall android developer site (http://developer.android.com) is a GREAT resource that I still find myself going back to on a daily basis.

Once you get going a little bit, stackoverflow and the android Google groups are great place to go when you get stuck. The people there do prefer that you have done a little homework first and at least tried to search for an answer first.

Hope that helps. Those were the places that helped me when I started android development.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I just saw this and thought this would be a great answer to this question:

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...20-hours-tutorial-series-all-for-free-videos/


----------



## mdiathief (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm curious why non moderators are jumping this guys case...It's my understanding that the Dev forum is under. "Development". Which this is not. But hey what do I know? I'm not an elitist. The guy just wants info.


----------

